

Opposite of the BulletBall Post -- (BTW, poor guy...) - adammichaelc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZELPH5k7rhc&NR=1

======
mattmaroon
Damn, I actually want that thing.

------
daniel-cussen
His game might actually be fun. I remember thinking guitar hero was really
stupid when I saw the miniature guitar...

------
mynameishere
Paper wheels? How do you fold up paper wheels?

Reminds of robotix (remember robotix?):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPMfm16zNjE>

------
ivank
Reminds me of <http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-en/> Though, I am curious
about how the paper wheels fit with the rest.

------
Husafan
I wish I could have seen one of the airplanes fly..

~~~
noonespecial
Wish granted.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDprAFI1UaI>

~~~
immad
Wow, it flies much better than i thought it would

------
oldgregg
pretty brilliant

~~~
adammichaelc
I think it's great because it will help young, budding engineers get excited
about science and technology.

